

The $25,000,000,000 Eigenvector [pdf] - alex1
http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf

======
presidentender
The effect of loading the first page of that paper was staggering. Just seeing
LaTeX (well, Knuth's 'Computer Modern' font) has the same effect on a paper
that a suit does on a businessman - the author rises in my estimation without
any real effort.

Now, I haven't spent enough time with the paper to get anything more than
"Google is built on linear algebra," so it could be totally vacuous... but I
still assume it's full of good information.

~~~
foljs
> Just seeing LaTeX (well, Knuth's 'Computer Modern' font) has the same effect
> on a paper that a suit does on a businessman - the author rises in my
> estimation without any real effort.

Superficial much?

~~~
spitfire
Yes, but he has a point. You can concentrate on the subject better when you're
relaxed. Just like you can do linear algebra better sitting in a comfy chair
at home than you can in Kabul.

Also, a good suit looks good on anyone. Not just a "businessman". Programmers
too, try it!

